# Mississippi Attorney General



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

_Please Thank Attorney General Jim Hood!_ Two-thirds of the nation’s attorneys general have filed an amicus brief asking the U.S. Supreme Court to grant _certiorari_ in the case of _NRA v. Chicago _and hold that the Second Amendment applies to state and local governments through the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This bi-partisan group of 33 attorneys general, along with the Attorney General of California in a separate filing, agrees with the NRA’s position that the Second Amendment protects a fundamental individual right to keep and bear arms, disagreeing with the decision recently issued by a three-judge panel of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Seventh Circuit. 
*Attorney General Hood was one of the many who agrees that the Second Amendment is a fundamental individual right and signed the amicus brief. Please call Attorney General Hood at (601) 359-3680 and thank him for standing up in support of the Second Amendment. *


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hell the constitution should be followed by our lawmakers and not questioned. 
Our forefathers knew exactly what the framework of a gov should be and modeled it as such. They included all the checks and balances needed to make it fair.

Present day politicians want to do nothing but change it. It sickens me!
I hate liberals!

We're behind you, Attorney General Hood!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice. now.. make a move to decriminalize marijuana and watch your state population triple(this will help increase your salary, mr. attorney)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AG King is one to thank from alabama... I got the same email from NRA only in Alabama form... haha..


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

The second amend. was put in place so the general public could keep the gov. in check. (Militia)

They wanna get rid of it because they know it's the one single thing that keeps the US. citizens from being their *****.

Thanks for the info, IBB. Heck I live in SC. and I'm gonna give him a thank you call. :rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> AG King is one to thank from alabama... I got the same email from NRA only in Alabama form... haha..


 
So what you're sayin' is.........


"They wuz aloter mispelld wurds n thar"??



Just playin'


Both div. 1 football teams in Ala. "OWN" my Gamecocks. I hate it, but it's true.:crying:


----------

